# Hairy ears



## bluemilk

O.K. Robin has been described as white/tiger. His underbelly's white,and he's got a saddle on his back that's gotten bigger as he's grown. A big splash of tiger colors! But he's always had hairy ears;at least in the time I've known him. What breed does this suggest?


----------



## cooncatbob

Are you referring to "ear tuffs" hair growing out of the inside of the ears or "Lynx Points"
hair forming a point at the tip of the ears.
Many cat have either or both in varying degrees so it's not a determining factor in breed.
MCC have lots of both but so does my short haired moggy Chiquita.


----------



## spotty cats

Sounds like a brown (black) tabby and white domestic, either long or short hair.


----------



## bluemilk

Well,he's got long white ear tufts. Had 'em since he was a small fry!


----------



## Coyote

Nothing wrong with hairy ears....


----------



## Lenkolas

Mad Scientist











...and The Wolverine











Don Gatito is a DLH


----------



## littlesushi

ear tufts are so cute! squee!


----------



## kittywitty

Oh gosh I love the little soft hairs that stick out of a cat's ears. I'm in heaven looking at these pics. Please post some more!!!


----------



## shan841

Banjo's whispy ear tufts:

I also love giving him the "wolverine" LOL


----------



## Lenkolas

shan841 said:


> Banjo's whispy ear tufts:
> 
> I also love giving him the "wolverine" LOL


Bahahahaha yeah, _The Wolverine_ it is then, it officially has a name now :thumb


----------

